# Opera synchronization review



## Edburg (Nov 26, 2007)

I've been using Opera 9.5 beta for the past few weeks....
The 2 things i loved about this are

1)The synchronization feature
2)Even faster than before

Synchronization is a cant-live without feature especilly if you use your browser over multiple platforms or systems.....I am a kind of user who logs into multiple OSes(cos of sys crash  and others) and surf in my them all....

You will need to cre4ate a account for synchronization and you can choose bookmarks,speed dial,personal bar as those to be synchronized....

When ever i open opera in any of my OS or in my college or in my friends house,i feel like i am at home......with all my spped dials and bookmarks and they automatically get updated whnever i change anything in them...... 

Its one hell of a feature and one that i cant live without now.....they have said compatibility with other platforms too like opera for mobiles,nintendo wii,etc.... 

2)Appears to be faster than before too...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

nice review dude.. keep it up..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice dear


----------



## New (Nov 26, 2007)

I too using the same version.. Completely satisfied


----------

